# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 02/02/2017 - Pic by luvmypets



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## micah wotring

*gasp* "she's coming! Act natural."

...

"No. the busted pen? No, that wasn't us..."


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Finally you're here, we've been waiting for more food since five minutes after we finished our breakfast.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I love our mommy...


----------



## DutchBunny03

"I'm adorable. Let me in the house with that dog thing of yours."


----------



## frustratedearthmother

"Baaaaa!   No bacon here - move along.   Baaaaa!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Smells like Corn from Here....I LOVE Corn


----------



## NH homesteader

Bahaha FEM I love it!!


----------



## Bruce

Me too! Looks like a winner unless someone else comes up with a better one.


----------



## Baymule

I declare FEM the winner! But I will make a feeble attempt to participate......

If you weren't such a PIG, I'd get more to eat!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, Bay!


----------



## Queen Mum

You count the holes, I'll count the crosses.


----------



## Support

frustratedearthmother said:


> "Baaaaa!   No bacon here - move along.   Baaaaa!



There's our winning caption! Congratulations @frustratedearthmother!

Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...on-contest-02-16-2017-pic-by-luvmypets.35340/


----------



## luvmypets

Support said:


> There's our winning caption! Congratulations @frustratedearthmother!
> 
> Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...on-contest-02-16-2017-pic-by-luvmypets.35340/


Patricia agrees! This was our favorite caption


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> Patricia agrees! This was our favorite caption


Mine too! Congrats @frustratedearthmother


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks Bruce.


----------

